# A Disgusting Pile Of Ducks



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

A friend of mine as walking on the firebreak road above Centerville last week and came across a pile of ducks. Apparently the "hunter" was too busy to clean all of the ducks, but not too busy to go dump them. Nice.
R


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

They should have donated them

Better yet, they should not be hunting something that they don't respect enough to eat or take care of. 
Definitely and unfortunately not out of the ordinary. Way too many people hunting waterfowl that have no intentions of eating them.
I hope more F&G guys start making people really pay for their poor choices. 
I think if a$$hats like this were smart enough to put it in perspective and taking chances like they are would be better off poaching big game vs. the fine for wasting federally regulated migratory game birds.....if the fine ended up being what is supposed to be that is.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I asked a guy once what kind of ducks he got on a hunting trip and he replied that he got a limit of dumpster ducks. He didn't know where they all came from, but he knew where they were going. 

I have access to some PRIME private duck hunting ground in the basin. I'm talking a limit in a half hour good. I shoot very few ducks because I don't really enjoy eating them. I can see why some folks do shoot more than they can/will eat because they are mega-fun to blast.-----SS


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is interesting when you report this kind of waist that the DOW doesn't post it up on their web site like they do with a big game animal that has been poached. In my opinion there is no difference between shooting a deer or a duck and leaving it lay where it fell, or as in this case thrown into the reeds.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Philosophically there is no difference, economically there is a huge difference. LE effort goes where the money is first. 

Maybe we're jumping to conclusions. Maybe some poor chap was headed home from duck hunting and got vaporized by lightning. All that remains is his last bag of ducks. How bad would we feel then?--------SS


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Critter said:


> It is interesting when you report this kind of waist that the DOW doesn't post it up on their web site like they do with a big game animal that has been poached. In my opinion there is no difference between shooting a deer or a duck and leaving it lay where it fell, or as in this case thrown into the reeds.


I agree. I don't hunt waterfowl but I have a home across the interstate from the BRBR. In the evenings, I use to take my wheeler under the Perry tunnel and down to the parking lot and wait for hunters to come back. A lot of hunters would give me their ducks because they didn't want the "stinky things".


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Critter said:


> It is interesting when you report this kind of waist that the DOW doesn't post it up on their web site like they do with a big game animal that has been poached. In my opinion there is no difference between shooting a deer or a duck and leaving it lay where it fell, or as in this case thrown into the reeds.


Yup, and actually as mentioned, the fines are higher and stiffer since its federal bird. Should be a lot more revenue in ticketing waterfowl hunters. There's lots of folks that aren't real smart though......Both the folks that are willing to violate federal regulations and fish cops who don't seem to care.


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

At least two of those ducks have had the breast meat removed.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

You know springville, I'm a professionally trained chef and I LOVE eating duck... I'd be amenable to attempting to convert you if we could go blast some!:mrgreen:


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

EricH said:


> At least two of those ducks have had the breast meat removed.


 I saw that too. I don't know what else to do with the rest except throw them in the garbage.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

We have made duck jerkey out of the meat before.
It's really pretty good.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Gather the legs and throw them in a slow cooker, or do a quick cure and cook them on low heat in duck fat.... So many tasty things to do.


----------



## A.Oakley28 (Jun 25, 2013)

Did you report this to the DWR? It is a good idea to so they can make a report and keep an eye on the area in case the person is apt to do this. c


----------

